# Evo suit work under gunfire



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Working Evo a couple weekends ago.. lol ignore the squealing and random noises.. I have tried to quit, but I just cant kick it 

First time on the suit under gunfire

http://youtu.be/W4kri4HZgXY


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nice work as usual...like it...
noises are fine lol...

thanks for sharing..


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like hes on track. How old?


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

I really like your work. Always fun to watch.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

He is just under 1 year. I would like to have him a little further along but I did him a little differently than previous dogs and he has been a little slower maturing. Definitely happy with him though!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Slow maturing is way better than never works. He looks nice. Is he prepping for psa?


Austin Porter said:


> He is just under 1 year. I would like to have him a little further along but I did him a little differently than previous dogs and he has been a little slower maturing. Definitely happy with him though!


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

No sir... I will sell him as a green dog for LE/Military... assuming he can pass selection tests lol


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Good luck. Make sure he reads all the right books to pass the tests!!



Austin Porter said:


> No sir... I will sell him as a green dog for LE/Military... assuming he can pass selection tests lol


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

he bites nice but i do not like his walking on the concrete. does not look confident enough in this moment.
i could be wrong but that is how it looks


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha.. if you look closely you can tell it's him spinning out, not that the floor is bothering him. he is pushing into collar pretty hard and my handler was walking him in very slow. In no way does this dog have any issues with the type of floor he is on, working or not.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

tell you only what i think and how it looks.do not like when dog puts there claws out on hard surfaces.you must know what you have on your dog, not me.you post i give my opinion.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

If he didn't have any leash pressure from behind, I would completely agree with you. I'm inclined to believe that he is "digging in" trying to get traction to push forward.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Evo vom Logan Haus copper retrieve: http://youtu.be/Vy0JPo6fT_4

Same dog as a pup on a floor that's even more slick.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Evo 6 months: http://youtu.be/kDpeVaOI4KA

a better example.. no back pressure, no spinning out. Put the breaks on, he's going to continue to try and push forward and loose traction.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

same behavior, sorry bad example!! 

it is a nice puppy, be happy


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Im plenty happy with him.. Maybe you could show me what a dog that is "confident" on slick floors looks like under the same controls?


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone else wanna chime in on this? Ill be the first guy to admit when Im wrong, but Im just not seeing it here.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Give the pup some time let him grow dog is good trainer/handler not.


Nice pup !


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd love to see a slick floor performance, in accordance with Staatsmacht standards. 

Ideally, he'd show one of his dogs doing similar work.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol Thanks Marcel, that carries some weight coming from you  Im going to go ahead and take that as a compliment and a win!

I agree Tiago.. I just cant see it looking any different, given the same controls. But I AM pretty inexperienced in the grand scheme of things and I will happily admit and learn when Im wrong.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

After all, that's why I post videos on here.... I post the stuff I wanted to see when I was new, not to many years ago (about 3 lol). I like to get confirmation that Im not screwing up to bad and corrected when Im doing something wrong.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Take what Stefan (or anyone) said remember it, file it away and train how you train. See how the dog turns out and if what Stefan sees has any bearing when the dog is finished. If the dog is weak in the end or doesnt pass selection, then the walking on toenails is an indicator for you to remember. If not, it's also a lesson in what a purchaser may see in a dog.

Keep posting.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting vid and comments

both could have a point and any nail use is hard to see from that distance
the dog's tail seemed to drop a little bit when it hit the concrete but it definitely did not lose commitment

Stephan : with that much strain on the lead, it wouldn't it be a hard call to make since the dog obviously wanted to move in faster than the handler was allowing

if it was released on the grass and didn't skip a beat when it hit the concrete i would consider that definitive an if i had to bet in advance i'll say it wouldn't slow down

i've seen plenty of dogs skid on wet concrete and extend nails but it had nothing to do with any lack of confidence


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I'd love to see a slick floor performance, in accordance with Staatsmacht standards.
> 
> Ideally, he'd show one of his dogs doing similar work.


lets meet up and we both can test each others dogs. told you already in the past come and visit.

claws out on concrete means the dog does not feel safe, maybe you have more experience than me and can explain me why a dog should put his claws out. the only positive thing on the thing is that the dogs drive have bring him to the helper. what do you think what happen when you try that now in a big building from light to real dark. 
but again maybe you have in your live more dogs worked and tested than me.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Stefan you are making me curious
forget the video for one second 
--- i'm talking claws out on (wet) concrete ...

you mean a dog running fast on wet concrete who WILL extend claws as it tries to stop skidding is showing a lack of confidence, but if it was confident, that wouldn't happen ??

i have seen VERY confident dogs do that, have you ?
maybe only 3-4 mwd's, so my experience is much less than yours
- but you can see and hear it happen

- and i think it also depends how well trimmed the claws are in the first place //lol//

i'm just curious


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

rick smith said:


> Stefan you are making me curious
> forget the video for one second
> --- i'm talking claws out on (wet) concrete ...
> 
> ...


that makes the difference in a dog. forget the title confident , feeling safe on all kind of surfaces have nothing to do how strong a dog is ,it have something to do how environmental safe a dog is. dogs with good drive can still try to get to the target but why want you put all the work in a dog and on the end he success in the real first challenge on duty.

in 2009 we had a exercise with the Koninklijke Marechaussee, in a music club in Heerlen NL. many of the dogs quit on the metal dance floor. in that moment the lights turned off and the first chairs a flying the game was over.but that is live, not every dog is born for that.

but on the end who wants know the truth about his own dog. lets life in complete ignorance and hold on to all our dreams. some people do dogs for living other people do it for fun and other people must count on there dog in real situations.

that is enough from my side. hope i did not hurt any feelings.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Realistic way to look at it as you wrote it Stefan.

Do you ever keep a dog who has shown any weakness in training or do you always assume it will show up operationally and wash the dog out and not waste your time?



Stefan Schaub said:


> that makes the difference in a dog. forget the title confident , feeling safe on all kind of surfaces have nothing to do how strong a dog is ,it have something to do how environmental safe a dog is. dogs with good drive can still try to get to the target but why want you put all the work in a dog and on the end he success in the real first challenge on duty.
> 
> in 2009 we had a exercise with the Koninklijke Marechaussee, in a music club in Heerlen NL. many of the dogs quit on the metal dance floor. in that moment the lights turned off and the first chairs a flying the game was over.but that is live, not every dog is born for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i only used the word confident because that was the word you used Stefan


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe the pup feel not confident with the gunfire he knows what
is coming?

( I don,t understand why doing that exercise with a pup I don,t know
how the dog is build up maybe to fast?)

Copper retrieving bitework looks good to me slick floors

Personal I will never let my own dog bite on myself building up a young dog.



Like to see how the pup will develop.


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

Stefan Schaub said:


> ... feeling safe on all kind of surfaces have nothing to do how strong a dog is ,it have something to do how environmental safe a dog is. dogs with good drive can still try to get to the target... .


Are you saying that a dog that extends its' claws does so because it doesn't feel safe and lacks confidence in its' environment? 

Can't the dog just be trying to get better traction and improve the grip/footing? I'm sorry but I don't understand how attempting to "dig in" and get better traction is seen as a lack of confidence or a sign that the dog does not "feel safe"... Other than the dog is slipping and wants to overcome that... Which to my thinking is good.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Weird I saw the same thing. Like when my dog wants a toy laying on the grass and is pulling she has her claws out ripping up the turf. I had a male that was unsound environmentally on a trial basis once. He walked on the floors like they were slick ice. Claws out, scrambling and slipping all the time for no reason. He always had to go fast to get it over with as fast as possible.


----------

